# Park Ridge Open 2011



## Bob (Apr 14, 2011)

The Park Ridge Open 2011 will take place on May 14, 2011 in Park Ridge, New Jersey, USA. Check out the Park Ridge Open 2011 website for more information and registration.

http://www.cubingusa.com/ParkRidgeOpen2011/index.php

Registration requires prepayment. This should be ready at day's end.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 14, 2011)

Can't wait. Going to be my first full competition in a while. (longest since I started)


----------



## timspurfan (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah (btw guys I'm the host). Check the tentative events and say if there is one you really want. Registration open tomorrow, and either pm me here or on facebook if you have a question.


----------



## ianography (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes! New competition!


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 15, 2011)

Could the mystery event be team BLD?


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 15, 2011)

See you guys there.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 15, 2011)

See you there; 3 rounds of everything good


----------



## timspurfan (Apr 15, 2011)

that's the beauty of mystery events . Lunch will be served


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 15, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> Yeah (btw guys I'm the host). Check the tentative events and say if there is one you really want. Registration open tomorrow, and either pm me here or on facebook if you have a question.


 
You're not Andy, are you?


----------



## Vinny (Apr 15, 2011)

There's a chance I'll probably go, please make 5x5 an event!


----------



## Kian (Apr 15, 2011)

I would love Multi. 5x5 is a second choice but I get to do that at almost every comp so I can live without it.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 15, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> You're not Andy, are you?


 
Yea, that's him.


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 15, 2011)

Are there going to be cutoff times? If so, I better start practicing.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 15, 2011)

omg multi. yes please.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dude, don't add crazy events until you know how many people you're getting.
You have a lot of rounds of stuff as is; don't run an over-tight schedule. Bob doesn't need to get any gray hairs.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 15, 2011)

Uh... will there be a refund if we don't do all of the potential events? I think charging for those ahead of time isn't the best idea.


----------



## timspurfan (Apr 15, 2011)

It's fixed, and you will. By the way there should be some good prizes, and as of now we just might have multi bld. Dan is it possible for you to change the title of the so it mentions like New Jersey? thanks


----------



## Bob (Apr 15, 2011)

Dan, I hope you didn't pay for potential events. Did you?

The website does not show anybody as having paid, so hopefully nobody paid for the potential events.


----------



## Bob (Apr 15, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Dude, don't add crazy events until you know how many people you're getting.
> You have a lot of rounds of stuff as is; don't run an over-tight schedule. Bob doesn't need to get any gray hairs.


 
Nothing will be added unless it is on the day of the competition. If we are ahead of schedule, we will consider it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 15, 2011)

Bob said:


> Dan, I hope you didn't pay for potential events. Did you?
> 
> The website does not show anybody as having paid, so hopefully nobody paid for the potential events.


 
No, I noticed the fee, and posted about it here.


----------



## timspurfan (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, we received Dan's payment. Do you guys think that a gym or a cafeteria is better suited for a competition?


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 15, 2011)

Which one is warmer/has better lighting?


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Apr 15, 2011)

I just preregistered, and I can't wait to go! 

P.S. I have to leave after the second round of 3x3.


----------



## timspurfan (Apr 15, 2011)

It's alright. That gives you enough time to get the wr


----------



## ianography (Apr 17, 2011)

Grr, one round of 4x4  Oh well, better events than Newark Head to Head (even though that competition was still really fun).

Are there going to be tables to sit at like at SJC Winter 2011, or chairs like at the Newark Head to Head?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Please give me a chance at multi bld . I think I'll go for NAR there . This is amazing, so many competitions are giving multi chances this year .

Registered. Thank you Andy for giving multi (tentative event as it is). I love you.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)

Registered and paid  Please give 5x5


----------



## EricReese (Apr 18, 2011)

Def going. Multi bld please? woot 3 rounds OH, though sad face at 1 round of 4x4


----------



## timspurfan (Apr 30, 2011)

Guys, the day is coming up. The price has gone up so sign up ASAP so we will have an idea about how many people are going. If you have any suggestions or things you noticed about recent competition, post them here. Thx


----------



## ianography (Apr 30, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> Guys, the day is coming up. The price has gone up so sign up ASAP so we will have an idea about how many people are going. If you have any suggestions or things you noticed about recent competition, post them here. Thx


 
Tables like at SJC, rather than chairs like at Newark.


----------



## timspurfan (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok, it may be in a cafeteria, but i think that for adults charirs would be better, so I will have both


----------



## EricReese (Apr 30, 2011)

Anyone have a black v7?


----------



## timspurfan (Apr 30, 2011)

Not me. Good prizes should be on there way


----------



## Hershey (Apr 30, 2011)

Liberty science center had tables. 
It would be better that way, easier to talk to others and socialize (lol)
and well, it is just good for speedcubin'.


----------



## timspurfan (May 8, 2011)

Guys one more week. Anyone think that they are going but not sure yet?


----------



## ianography (May 8, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> Guys one more week. Anyone think that they are going but not sure yet?


 
My friend Dan Sarnelli.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 8, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Liberty science center had tables.
> It would be better that way, easier to talk to others and socialize (lol)
> and well, it is just good for speedcubin'.


 
Didn't Liberty Science have like one table? I hated that set up.


----------



## Hershey (May 8, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Didn't Liberty Science have like one table? I hated that set up.


 
3 tables actually. One had all the fast/"famous" cubers like Dan Cohen and waffo. Second was this one, I was on this table (indian kid, solving OH at the 00:21- 00:25 in the video) and no one was sitting at the 3rd table.


----------



## EricReese (May 8, 2011)

I'm looking to get rid of a lot of my cubes there, i have too many. 

Here they are, you can determine the price, as long as its not lol. keep it somewhat reasonable and i really won't care



Spoiler



3x3 Black Haiyan Memory
3x3 Lunhui, self modded with Lubix as the lube- Black
3x3 Ultimate guhong Black
4x4 white Maru, basically brand new, never used it, I don't know why I got it
3x3 White Haiyan memory- again new, never used it.
Tentative about it but a black V5, I just never solve it/care about it. I have lubed and done the corner mod on it. Has about 250ish solves on it, its not completely broken in yet


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 8, 2011)

I'll try your Ultimate.


----------



## EricReese (May 9, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> I'll try your Ultimate.


 
Thanks


----------



## timspurfan (May 9, 2011)

How did lubix make your lunhui feel?


----------



## EricReese (May 9, 2011)

Sort of like an Elite with a Lingyun clickiness. Sort of hard to explain


----------



## timspurfan (May 9, 2011)

K thanks. Are the Reese's staying over on Friday night?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 9, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> K thanks. Are the Reese's staying over on Friday night?


 
Whose house? I'll be more than welcome to stay with someone .


----------



## ianography (May 9, 2011)

Could I just try out the LunHui? I'm not too interested in buying it


----------



## timspurfan (May 9, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Whose house? I'll be more than welcome to stay with someone .


 
I would but there's no room (sorry).


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 9, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> I would but there's no room (sorry).


 
It's no biggie really, I was just wondering why you were asking about it.


----------



## EricReese (May 9, 2011)

ianography said:


> Could I just try out the LunHui? I'm not too interested in buying it


 
Yea sure, just come to me and I dont mind

Also, here is the updated list. I have bigbee buying the v5 and the Lunhui, and I also added 2 cubes which I previously forgot to add. A black haiyan memory, and a very broken in (probably over 1500 solves on it) black XCube, its very nice)



Spoiler



3x3 Black Haiyan Memory
4X4 Xcube- Black
3x3 Lunhui, self modded with Lubix as the lube- Black -*SOLD*
3x3 Ultimate guhong Black
4x4 white Maru, basically brand new, never used it, I don't know why I got it
3x3 White Haiyan memory- again new, never used it.
Tentative about it but a black V5, I just never solve it/care about it. I have lubed and done the corner mod on it. Has about 250ish solves on it, its not completely broken in yet -*SOLD*


----------



## caseyd (May 9, 2011)

park ridge is saturday right? if you want to you could try my lunhui
also I'm interested in trying out the ultimate, how different is it from a standard guhong?


----------



## timspurfan (May 9, 2011)

caseyd said:


> park ridge is saturday right? if you want to you could try my lunhui
> also I'm interested in trying out the ultimate, how different is it from a standard guhong?


 
Yeah, Saturday.


----------



## Hershey (May 9, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Yea sure, just come to me and I dont mind
> 
> Also, here is the updated list. I have bigbee buying the v5 and the Lunhui, and I also added 2 cubes which I previously forgot to add. A black haiyan memory, and a very broken in (probably over 1500 solves on it) black XCube, its very nice)
> 
> ...


 
How much for the Ultimate guhong?


----------



## Kian (May 9, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I'm looking to get rid of a lot of my cubes there, i have too many.
> 
> Here they are, you can determine the price, as long as its not lol. keep it somewhat reasonable and i really won't care
> 
> ...


 
Is that the same 5x5 you used at Cornell? Because that one was awful to scramble.


----------



## EricReese (May 9, 2011)

Kian said:


> Is that the same 5x5 you used at Cornell? Because that one was awful to scramble.


 
Haha yea Bob even told me it was terrible, then proceeded to backhand me across the face just kidding for doing OLL parity alg 2 times instead of some other alg he showed me. But I decided to put lube in it and I have done more solves. Its still not broken in, but now that I put lube in it its a lot better

edit: And 250 solves on it feels sort of high, I think its more around 170ish


----------



## Hershey (May 9, 2011)

Are you going to sell the Ultimate guhong at the competition? I want to try it out.


----------



## Vinny (May 9, 2011)

I'm faintly considering selling my LunHui, but I'm not 100% sure. And I'm definitely selling my Maru 4x4 (blue).


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 9, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Are you going to sell the Ultimate guhong at the competition? I want to try it out.


 
I already asked for the Ultimate.


----------



## EricReese (May 9, 2011)

Ethan asked first, but if he doesn't want it then of course I will sell it to anyone. And as for the price, I re-iterate, you name the price on all my items, and as long as you clearly aren't trying to set an lol price, I'll accept it. Its more about me getting rid of the huge pile of cubes in my room.


----------



## Hershey (May 10, 2011)

Hmmm, what do you think about the X-cube? What would be your minimum price for that cube?


----------



## EricReese (May 10, 2011)

Um, considering I have done the work breaking it in, and it usually goes for like 40 dollars, Probably 25-30 dollars

Also, it needs to be lubed still, so if you see me and i tell you to wait until I lube it, don't think I'm somehow cheating on you  I haven't lubed this thing in around 400 solves. And I use maru for the outer layers..and it still feels good without it </edit>


----------



## Hershey (May 10, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Probably 25-30 dollars


 
Woah... ok yeah I'll wait.


----------



## EricReese (May 10, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Woah... ok yeah I'll wait.


 
Well I think its a fair price, out of the box XCubes aren't good, they need breaking in, and it isnt exactly a short process to break in a cube


----------



## Hershey (May 10, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Well I think its a fair price, out of the box XCubes aren't good, they need breaking in, and it isnt exactly a short process to break in a cube


 
Yeah, thats what I meant by "woah". I might buy it at the competition.
See you there, btw .


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 10, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Woah... ok yeah I'll wait.


 I'll buy it (likely) if ^doesn't.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 10, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> I'll buy it (likely) if ^doesn't.


 
I'll probably also be selling my xcube. It needs lubing though. You'll be able to feel it. Haven't lubed it since I got it from xb27 (assembled/lubed by him).


----------



## ender9994 (May 11, 2011)

Well, I know that I am definitely going. However, since my credit card was recently stolen I can't pay online. I don't mind paying the $5 per event on the day of the competition, but would it be helpful if I told you the events I am going to do ahead of time so that you could a.) get the time cards ready, and b.) get a better idea of how many people are going?


----------



## Hershey (May 11, 2011)

Why the hell are there only about 26 people going to this competition?


----------



## timspurfan (May 11, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Why the hell are there only about 26 people going to this competition?


 
I'm actually not sure, but about 9 people haven't paid (so 35 people).


----------



## Hershey (May 11, 2011)

Oh.... and then we also have Caltech Spring the same day.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 11, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Oh.... and then we also have Caltech Spring the same day.


 
Ya, I'm debating the 43 vs 2 hour drive


----------



## Hershey (May 11, 2011)

43 minutes?


----------



## danthecuber (May 11, 2011)

Hershey said:


> 43 minutes?


 
Hours :fp Please use some common sense


----------



## timspurfan (May 11, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Hours :fp Please use some common sense


 
What do you mean? Last Saturday I took a walk and 25 minutes later I was in Las Angelas.


----------



## danthecuber (May 11, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> Las Angelas.


 
I've never heard of that place.


----------



## Vinny (May 11, 2011)

I found out I'm missing a hiking feild trip for school to go do water quality tests. Oh darn, guess I'll just HAVE to have fun instead.


----------



## Bob (May 11, 2011)

I will try to make this one. My girlfriend's cousin is having her 1st birthday party that day.


----------



## Kian (May 11, 2011)

Bob said:


> I will try to make this one. My girlfriend's cousin is having her 1st birthday party that day.


 
I'm also on the fence as to which event to attend.


----------



## Bob (May 11, 2011)

yeah, Kian is excited about the birthday party, too


----------



## timspurfan (May 11, 2011)

First, will Sir Kyle Barry be signing up? Second, will Bob Sr. be coming? Finally, are you two KIDDING ME... jk, do what you feel is more important (easy answer ).


----------



## Bob (May 11, 2011)

Bob Sr. will likely not be in attendance.


----------



## Bryan (May 11, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Why the hell are there only about 26 people going to this competition?


 
Because when people need to prepay, they will wait until the very last minute in order to register. Sometimes they'll wait a day or two after the deadline and then want to register.


----------



## Hershey (May 11, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Because when people need to prepay, they will wait until the very last minute in order to register. Sometimes they'll wait a day or two after the deadline and then want to register.


 
But then it would be more expensive to be a part of the competition!


----------



## Vinny (May 11, 2011)

Hershey said:


> But then it would be more expensive to be a part of the competition!


 
But if they pay early and for some realize they can't make it, that would be wasting money for them.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 14, 2011)

34 competitors! Good luck to everyone.

PS-What is lunch?


----------



## Kian (May 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 34 competitors! Good luck to everyone.
> 
> PS-How is lunch going to be handled? Should we bring our own thing?


 
Bob will be supplying everyone with a brown bag lunch and coupons for $10 off at Six Flags.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 14, 2011)

Kian said:


> Bob will be supplying everyone with a brown bag lunch



Delicious. 

OT-*What* is for lunch?


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 14, 2011)

I just threw up like 3 times, and still feel terrible.
It's not worth it.

On that note, I won't be attending.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 14, 2011)

Just wondering, will there by wifi at the venue?


----------



## Vinny (May 14, 2011)

So excited! Hopefully 5x5 will be the special event!


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 14, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> I just threw up like 3 times, and still feel terrible.
> It's not worth it.
> 
> On that note, I won't be attending.


 
 statues don't get sick.


----------



## timspurfan (May 14, 2011)

Sorry, there will be pizza supplied for free (like 2 slices each) and lots of snacks for 50 cents each where the profits are being donated. There is a pizza place/deli right next door. See you soon.


----------



## Vinny (May 14, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> Sorry, there will be pizza supplied for free (like 2 slices each) and lots of snacks for 50 cents each where the profits are being donated. There is a pizza place/deli right next door. See you soon.


 
Does that include the guests (For example my parents?).

Also, I'm lovin your signature haha.


----------



## Hershey (May 14, 2011)

Is Eric Zhao setting up a table for his shop?


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 14, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Does that include the guests (For example my parents?).
> 
> Also, I'm lovin your signature haha.



I dislike his signature


----------



## timspurfan (May 14, 2011)

Sorry, but the guests will need to pay $1.50 a slice, which is better than any place around here. Mike, what's wrong?


----------



## collinbxyz (May 14, 2011)

I just wannananana goo. :'(


----------



## ianography (May 14, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I just wannananana goo. :'(


 
I want you to come too


----------



## Bob (May 14, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Is Eric Zhao setting up a table for his shop?


 
no.

I will have Guhong, Lingyun, & Maru 3x3s, Maru 2x2s, MF8 Sq1 & Megaminxes, Maru 4x4s, and some other stuff.


----------



## ianography (May 14, 2011)

Bob said:


> no.
> 
> I will have Guhong, Lingyun, & Maru 3x3s, Maru 2x2s, MF8 Sq1 & Megaminxes, Maru 4x4s, and some other stuff.


 
You're coming?


----------



## Bob (May 14, 2011)

surely you didn't think I was serious when I said I wasn't, right?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 14, 2011)

He's only the delegate. -_-


----------



## danthecuber (May 14, 2011)

http://www.cubingusa.com/ParkRidgeOpen2011/schedule.php

Why is there a 1:15 4x4 cutoff when only 6 competitors on the psych sheet would make the cut?
Also, that is 15 seconds below the us nationals cutoff, which is a much bigger competition.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 14, 2011)

That d oesn't factor in me, nor Eric if he doesn't get parity on his first two solves.

That psych sheet is likely outdated.

Besides, 1:15 4x4 isn't that hard to get. And this is the Northeast, we are bada**es. We are faster than most.


----------



## Kian (May 14, 2011)

Bob said:


> surely you didn't think I was serious when I said I wasn't, right?


 
He was serious. And don't call him Shirley.



nlCuber22 said:


> He's only the delegate. -_-



Nope. Tim Reynolds will be there.



danthecuber said:


> http://www.cubingusa.com/ParkRidgeOpen2011/schedule.php
> 
> Why is there a 1:15 4x4 cutoff when only 6 competitors on the psych sheet would make the cut?
> Also, that is 15 seconds below the us nationals cutoff, which is a much bigger competition.



With a lot more time and 3 rounds of 4x4. We put in a 1:15 cutoff at many (if not most) competitions in the northeast to make the round more manageable. It is often subject to change and we'll see what happens at the competition. It is a reasonable cutoff if you practice.


----------



## Vinny (May 14, 2011)

Yeah for the 4x4 cutoff I'll have to have at least a decent solve because, seeing how I haven't practiced 4x4 in FOREVER, I average about 1:15ish.


----------



## EricReese (May 14, 2011)

If I don't mess up my solve I can sub 1:10. though I'm pretty bad in comp on average. Wish me luck :/


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 14, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> He's *only the* delegate. -_-





Kian said:


> Nope. Tim Reynolds will be there.



Sorry, gotta go with Ethan on this one. the only \neq only the.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 14, 2011)

Dan Cohen 2.28 2x2 avg 0_o


----------



## Anthony (May 14, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Dan Cohen 2.28 2x2 avg 0_o


 
Goddamnit lol.
Nice, Dan. xD


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 14, 2011)

Rowe got a 9.46 average in the final. Kitten finally sub18'd in OH


----------



## IamWEB (May 14, 2011)

Results are !!!


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 15, 2011)

WR 2x2 podium
1. Dan 2.28
2. Me 3.31
3. Ethan 3.38
Total - 8.97

Other stuff for me: 
13.31 3x3 avg (slight fail)
3/3 multi bld 17:05 (1st place)
4x4 - 59 single, 1:04ish avg
27 oh avg
bld dnf 2:01 w/ 2 twisted corners

EDIT: 13.27 3x3 avg**


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 15, 2011)

My stuff: 12.57 3x3 average (yuck. pb), 23.39 OH average + no sub20 single, 3.38 2x2 average (big fail; counting 4 with a huge lockup, not pb) + WR podium (8.97)


----------



## Hershey (May 15, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Yeah for the 4x4 cutoff I'll have to have at least a decent solve because, seeing how I haven't practiced 4x4 in FOREVER, I average about 1:15ish.


 
Btw Vinny, you gave me a lunhui and a square-1 to me.
What was the brand of the square-1?


----------



## Vinny (May 15, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Btw Vinny, you gave me a lunhui and a square-1 to me.
> What was the brand of the square-1?


 
It was an Mf8 (not the ball core). It's adjustable if you take out one of the caps on the sides (one side has the screw, one doesn't).

I didn't know you were Hershey haha.


----------



## Hershey (May 15, 2011)

Vinny said:


> It was an Mf8 (not the ball core). It's adjustable if you take out one of the caps on the sides (one side has the screw, one doesn't).
> 
> I didn't know you were Hershey haha.


 
Yeah Hershey is my nickname, Hersh Shrivastava is my real name. And I guessed the square-1 was an MF8.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 15, 2011)

Good times.

I got 3x3 pbs 10.53/12.32 (damn it joey!) in the first round, which was SIXTH. Damn, so many fast people. Also managed to get 0/6 in multi.

At the beginning of the day I bought a new guhong from Bob. Never lubed it. Used it in all the 3x3 speedsolve rounds. Easily my best competition in 3x3 ever (12.32, 12.6x, 13.2x averages).


----------



## joey (May 15, 2011)

Tim


----------



## Kian (May 15, 2011)

Ridiculously deep competition. Multiple sub 14 averages in the 2nd round didn't make the final. Dan's 2.28 2x2 average dropped a 12. Oh and Ernie Pulchny had a 1.68 Master Magic WR.


----------



## MEn (May 15, 2011)

Anyone missing a Lunhui?


----------



## danthecuber (May 15, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Yeah Hershey is my nickname, Hersh Shrivastava is my real name. And I guessed the square-1 was an MF8.


 
Oh, my mom and your mom were apparently chatting for most of the competition.

By the way, did anyone find a x-cube center piece with an orange sticker on it while cleaning up?
If so, please pm me.


----------



## Hershey (May 15, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Oh, my mom and your mom were apparently chatting for most of the competition


 
Lol.


----------



## rowehessler (May 15, 2011)

not a good day for me, but congrats to Dan on the NAR for 2x2 .
If I remember correctly, these were my PLLs for OH in all of the rounds
1st round: F U T G G (17.8 average)
2nd round: G T G G N(16.75 average)
3rd round: A E Y N V(17.24 average)

such bs

at least i got another sub10 average


----------



## bigbee99 (May 15, 2011)

MEn said:


> Anyone missing a Lunhui?


 
What color is it? I am missing a black one.


----------



## IamWEB (May 15, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> WR 2x2 podium
> 1. Dan 2.28
> 2. Me 3.31
> 3. Ethan 3.38
> ...



Congratulations on all except 3x3x3 average . How about single?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 15, 2011)

ok... a very good comp for me 

3x3: 10.07 avg in the first round, and 10.22 in the 2nd (12+, 9.3, 9.2 counting <_<)
4x4: 34 NAR single. Then a 38 with a edge that popped 10 ft away. Then junk after that :/
Multi: another 2/3 :/
Magic: 1.17 avg (last PB was exactly 3 years ago in May 08)

2x2: uh... ya. This was pretty much insane. Here's scrambles and reconstructions:

1. R F2 R F2 R U F2 U
2. R F U' F U' F2 R'
3. R2 F2 U' F R' U2 R2 F2 R'
4. R' U2 R U' R U' F2 U' F2
5. F R' U2 F' U R2 U2 R' F'



Spoiler



1. Obvious EG1 solution. Screwed up a little. (1.96)
2. Bad solve all around. (12.xx)
3. easy layer on white. 1 look solve. 2.13
4. white face EG1. easy case. 2.40
5. meh layer and lucky CLL: x U' B R2 U R2'. FRUR'U'F' U' 2.3x


----------



## MEn (May 15, 2011)

It was in a box, not broken in and is black.


----------



## Hershey (May 15, 2011)

I was showing off in the competition with my Lunhui by doing the MU H perm one handed using table abuse.


----------



## timspurfan (May 15, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> ok... a very good comp for me
> 
> 
> 2x2: uh... ya. This was pretty much insane. Here's scrambles and reconstructions:
> ...


 1. I would have done the same
2. Red side one look eg-2 (easy case for anti-cll)
3. Same
4. Same (good case)
5. I probably would have done yellow side (anti sune case with anti niklas one look)

I am quite frustrateddddddd. I am going to practice intensely. Nice job


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> 3/3 multi bld 17:05 (1st place)


 
Congratulations! But what happened to Ryan? I was thinking he might take my record today.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 15, 2011)

Absolutely attrotious competition for me all around. Multi was the worst. Nothing was sticking and memo was going slow. Started review around 33 or something and ended up finishing review at like 53. When I originally memod I just put the cubes down without taking note of their particular order (such a nub mistake) and finding hte order was relaly hard. I must have screwed up hte order to begin with or something because there was hardly anything solved when I went over the time limit. Felt pretty terrible wasting peoples time like that. Pretty fail for my first multi.

Other fails


Spoiler



Not making 4x4 cutoff. Pop. Yay.
Few acceptable solves in 3x3 and then finishing average with crap. What's new.
OH, sub20 F2Ls finishing at like 32. 
DNF magic average
3 DNFS BLD (all meh, 1:40, 1:50, and a 2:50 mega safety DNF)



DYKs tomorrow. Pretty depressed right now.

Edit-Oh, and also those multi scrambles were *really* hard. Several times my buffer was solved for something along with multiple cycles... I'd like to try and get them asap so I can check them against my memo and see why nothing was solved when I took off my blindfold. Must have been me putting the order wrong. Had to have been.....


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear it, Ryan. Don't let it get you down - we all have bad competitions sometimes. I remember for me Chattahoochee 2008 was pretty awful for BLD. Bad single for 3x3x3 BLD and DNFs for 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD, after we drove 8 hours to get to the competition. I couldn't even do well at BLD that night after the competition was over - it was very frustrating! But my next tries in competition at big BLD after that all went great (and I did really well at Nationals), so maybe your next competition will be good. Perhaps you're just saving it up for Nationals.


----------



## EricReese (May 15, 2011)

For anyone who cares, I took a picture of Ryans face with my phone after taking off his blindfold. He had only got through like 4 or so cubes IIRC before he was stopped. There were around 20 people all looking at him when he finished


Spoiler












I also failed in 4x4, first solve was weird, felt like I couldnt look ahead. Second solve had pop and DP and so it was like 1:20 so didn't get to finish an average.

BLD was weird for me, It took to find my mistakes, and that wasnt even a success. I was off by a U perm somehow..? I think I'm going to practice 3x3 now, I'm tired of only truly practicing 3x3 on the day of competitions


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 15, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sorry to hear it, Ryan. Don't let it get you down - we all have bad competitions sometimes. I remember for me Chattahoochee 2008 was pretty awful for BLD. Bad single for 3x3x3 BLD and DNFs for 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD, after we drove 8 hours to get to the competition. I couldn't even do well at BLD that night after the competition was over - it was very frustrating! But my next tries in competition at big BLD after that all went great (and I did really well at Nationals), so maybe your next competition will be good. Perhaps you're just saving it up for Nationals.


 
Hopefully I don't continue failing like this. If it happens again I'm definitely taking a break . Was actually thinking of taking a break from cubing until I heard arons first attempt in comp was 1/10 so that makes me feel slightly better. And knowing those scrambles were really bad makes me think that maybe next time I'll get somewhat easier.

Damn, after all that pestering of Andy I had to do to get a chance, and it ended like that.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 15, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> 3. R2 F2 U' F R' U2 R2 F2 R'
> 3. easy layer on white. 1 look solve.



Oh wow, I've somehow never thought to make a layer like that. So easy to 1-look.

-_-



Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations! But what happened to Ryan? I was thinking he might take my record today.



Thanks a lot. I've only attempted 3 cubes 3 times in my life. Somehow all 3 were 3/3. I've never tried 2 cubes though.


----------



## danthecuber (May 15, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> DNF magic average


 
Same here lol :fp:fp


----------



## masterofthebass (May 15, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> ok... a very good comp for me
> 
> 3x3: 10.07 avg in the first round, and 10.22 in the 2nd (12+, 9.3, 9.2 counting <_<)
> 4x4: 34 NAR single. Then a 38 with a edge that popped 10 ft away. Then junk after that :/
> ...




I guess I should have posted the solutions too:



Spoiler



1. y U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R2 (10 moves/1.96s = 5.1 tps)
2. z U' R U R F2 R2 then I messed up CLL 
3. y x' R' U R2 U' x R U' R U' R' U R' F' R U2 (14 moves/2.13s = 6.57 tps)
4. z' x' R' U R' y U R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R' U' (16 moves/2.40s = 6.67 tps)
5. x U' B R2 U R2' F R U R' U' F' U' (12 moves/2.31s = 5.19 tps)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 16, 2011)

Results up: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...s=All+Results&competitionId=ParkRidgeOpen2011

13.63 average didn't make the finals? Yikes.


----------



## JackJ (May 16, 2011)

John Tamanas got an 8.99? I didn't think stackmats could get a .99?!


----------



## MEn (May 16, 2011)

To the person who I let borrow my Z-Grip Zebra mechanical pencil with a red grip: Please let me know if you have it, and PM me so you can return it to me.


----------



## Shortey (May 16, 2011)

JackJ said:


> John Tamanas got an 8.99? I didn't think stackmats could get a .99?!


 
They can. It is just harder to get.


----------



## Lid (May 16, 2011)

Also older timers can get .99 the "normal" way.


----------



## MrMoney (May 16, 2011)

Ryan: Relax bro, you have been giving yourself waaaay to much stress. Everyone can have a bad day, but in MBLD it is ALOT MORE VISIBLE. You are suddenly very aware of the fact that if you fail well: There´s no second chance in the competition. Better luck next time which proably is in x months. I love these types of competition because it really tests your nerves.

When it is your day the results will come, trust me. MBLD is fun when it works.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks .

Did anyone find a cube? It was loose, guhong, felt really good for OH. I gave it to Ethan for OH finals and I left and apparently he set it on the table. So Mike, Bobby, etc. Did anyone see it? Would really appreciate getting it back.


----------



## Kian (May 17, 2011)

I have three cubes that were left at the tournament. I think the Lunhui in the blue box is Justin Mallari's. The other two are in gray boxes and read "Dayan 3x3x3 Cube", not sure exactly what they are. Let me know if these are yours.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 17, 2011)

Kian said:


> I have three cubes that were left at the tournament. I think the Lunhui in the blue box is Justin Mallari's. The other two are in gray boxes and read "Dayan 3x3x3 Cube", not sure exactly what they are. Let me know if these are yours.


 
Mine shouldn't have been in a grey box, but it might have been put in there. Could you feel both of them? Or at least look at hte stickers, some of the stickers should be chipped away.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 18, 2011)

Spoiler





















Andy likes his pole.


----------



## Kian (May 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Mine shouldn't have been in a grey box, but it might have been put in there. Could you feel both of them? Or at least look at hte stickers, some of the stickers should be chipped away.


 
No both of these are brand new. They don't seem to be yours.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 18, 2011)

He likes his cube too



Spoiler


----------



## Hershey (May 18, 2011)

Lawlz.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 18, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> He likes his cube too
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Where do you get these pictures!!!???


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 18, 2011)

Andy's a teen model. He has his own site; these pictures are just for fun from his own webcam. andysmithmodeling.com


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 18, 2011)

ninja



Spoiler


----------



## JLarsen (May 18, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Andy's a teen model. He has his own site; these pictures are just for fun from his own webcam. andysmithmodeling.com


 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------

